# Printer driver for Canon I 865



## Alberic (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi,

We have now an Apple Imac G5 with OSX 10.4.3. The problem is that our Canon I 865 don't want to print anymore. We don't find any driver for OSX 10.4.x on the Canon website and if I asked them via support, they answer me totally near the question.

Is there someone who have a solution?

Thanks Alberic


----------

